# Padre Antonio Soler



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone listen to Soler often? He is D.Scarlatti part II and worthy of being on par with the Italian master. All his sonatas are recorded including an infectious Fandango.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Listen to him often? No. But I do enjoy his compositions, especially the six concerti for two keyboards.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

Well worth investigation - his harpsichord music is endlessly inventive, and some of his sonatas are really quite advanced in terms of sudden modulation and changes of rhythm. He is no Domenico Scarlatti Mark II, though he was obviously influenced by him.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

manyene said:


> Well worth investigation - his harpsichord music is endlessly inventive, and some of his sonatas are really quite advanced in terms of sudden modulation and changes of rhythm. He is no Domenico Scarlatti Mark II, though he was obviously influenced by him.


I think he is worthy of being a fine successor to D.Scarlatti. DS was a genius of the Baroque period but some of Soler's pieces are so inventive and original even though he uses similar techniques as DS such as form, use of ornaments, and length of piece. His music is deceptively hard to play but very rewarding. He lived in the same time line as Haydn and none of his piano sonatas come close the the ingenuity of Soler's works, well apart from the later ones, they are very good. Just my opinion.


----------

